# Business Cards



## 1566026

Hi there!

Sorry if someone has already posted this/it is quite a weird request.

However, I am looking to get some business cards printed in/around the Yokohama area, can anyone recommend a company to use? Google is overwhelming me with options and I am looking to see if I can get some feedback/reviews before I proceed as I am looking to place a reasonably large order with the possibility for further business.

Note - they are to be delivered to an office in Yokohama, if this helps!

Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## myrrh

WeLoveJapan1990 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Sorry if someone has already posted this/it is quite a weird request.
> 
> However, I am looking to get some business cards printed in/around the Yokohama area, can anyone recommend a company to use? Google is overwhelming me with options and I am looking to see if I can get some feedback/reviews before I proceed as I am looking to place a reasonably large order with the possibility for further business.
> 
> Note - they are to be delivered to an office in Yokohama, if this helps!
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!


Are you working for a Japanese company (or a foreign company with a long-established Yokohama office)? If so, they will have a preferred printer already--one who will already give great service for good rates--no need to reinvent the wheel.

If this is YOUR company that you just started...I would suggest either you (assuming you speak Japanese well) or a Japanese person in your employ call 2-3 local printers to get quotes. Be sure to explain that this will be a large (1,000+) order with more to follow. You may find that, as a new, foreigner-run company, the quoted prices may vary--more to the point, they may quote to you different prices than they would to somebody more established. After you have done this, feel free to pm me the names of the printers, and I will look up and tell you their reputations. (I.e., I am not going to do all the legwork for you, but will help you after you have begun looking on your own.)

Good luck!


----------

